# Steak Quesadillas



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Wife and I grilled some flour tortillas that were filled with steak, green & red peppers, onions and Colby Monterey jack cheese.


-----

On a foil wrapped pizza stone grilling


-----

Plated


-----

Topped with sour cream and salsa... We really need to make quesadillas more often!



Thanks for looking!


----------

